# Uk prescription in Hong Kong



## Jenaviv (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, we're living in london but shortly heading to Hong Kong for a 4-6 month stint. First question is, my baby daughter needs prescription milk which is obviously free in the UK. Where would we stand in HK? If I bring a UK prescription can I get it filled in HK and if so is it free or will we have to pay? It's for neocate milk. 

Thanks, J


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

Jenaviv said:


> Hi, we're living in london but shortly heading to Hong Kong for a 4-6 month stint. First question is, my baby daughter needs prescription milk which is obviously free in the UK. Where would we stand in HK? If I bring a UK prescription can I get it filled in HK and if so is it free or will we have to pay? It's for neocate milk.
> 
> Thanks, J


You won't get it free. It is around HKD$550 a tin (£42). You would be best to bring as many tins as you can with you. 

You can buy it at a pharmacy called Fanda in Worldwide House in Central, just tell them what you want.

You can get most prescription medicines here by just asking at local pharmacies like Fanda - not quite as regulated as the UK (or it is, but no one pays much attention).

Hong Kong is incredibly expensive for shopping now, thanks to the 40 million Mainland Chinese that now visit and have lots of money, from basics to luxury goods. Bring as much baby stuff and toiletries with you as you can. We either fill suitcases when we are overseas or order online through Amazon etc for almost everything except food (and I do bring back quite a bit of that when we make trips to France or UK.)


----------



## Jenaviv (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for your message. When you say baby stuff is expensive do you mean nappies, wipes etc? Or is it more toys, bouncers etc. We're just working out how much stuff to bring but it sounds like we should prepare to bring a lot. Hope our accommodation has some storage. Any other tips on living in HK with a baby would be much appreciated. J


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One thing you can do is join a SASSY club in HONG KONG. They have their very own kids page as well on line. It is a great way of intigrating. There is also the YMCA but tends to be more for the older ladies 

Sassy Mama HK

http://sassymamahk.com/events/


----------

